# Windows Memory Diagnostic or MemTest86?



## 3rd5th7th8th (Dec 12, 2006)

I have two groups of PC's that FAIL both "MemTest86+ v1.65" and "MemTest86 v3.2". These same PC's PASS when running all tests under "Windows Memory Diagnostic".

Gateway sent me some replacement memory, but there is no change in the test results after swapping memory.

All of the PC's will fail MemTest86 and MemTest+ Test #3 with these results:
Failing Address: 00000100020 - 1.0MB
Good: 80808080
Bad: 80808000
Err-Bits: 00000080
Count: (varies)

Some of the PC's will also fail on some combinations of tests 5,6,7,8. No failures on tests 1 or 2. It's usually the same bit failing in the other tests, but occasionally another bit will fail.

The PC's each have two sticks, the first in CH A DIMM 0, and the second in CH B DIMM 0. MemTest reports this as being "Dual Channel (Interleaved)"

Things I've tried with PC Group 1:

1) Removing one memory stick - fails MemTest, passes WMD.

2) Moving to CH A DIMM 0 and CH A DIMM 1 - Mode changes to "Single Channel (64 bits), fails MemTest, passes WMD.

3) Added new memory to CH B with old memory in CH A - wouldn't boot past POST.

4) Moved old memory to CH A DIMM 0 & CH B DIMM 0, moved new memory to CH A DIMM 1 & CH B DIMM 1 - Mode changes to "Dual Channel (Interleaved)", fails MemTest, passes WMD.

--------------------
PC Group 1 Hardware:
Gateway E-4300
300W PS
Mobo: Intel (Luxemburg) 915G R0
CPU: Pentium 540J 3.2 GHz Model 4 Stepping 1
Graphics: ATI Radeon X600
PCI Slots empty
FSB: 200 MHz
Type: DDR-II
RAM: 266 MHz DDR533
CAS: 4-4-4-12
Dual Channel (Interleaved)
512MB (2 x 256MB 1Rx16 PC2-4200U-444-11-C1)
1 DVD
1 Floppy
1 Jazz 750
--------------------
PC Group 2 Hardware:
Gateway E-4500D
300W PS
Mobo: Intel (Putton Bay) 945G
CPU: Pentium 4 650 3.4 GHz Model 4 Stepping 3
Graphics: NVidia GeForce 6600
PCI Slots empty
FSB: 200 MHz
Type: DDR-II
RAM: 266 MHz DDR533
CAS: 4-4-4-12
Dual Channel (Interleaved)
1024MB (2 x 512MB 1Rx8 PC2-4200U-444-11-A1)
1 DVD
1 Floppy
1 Jazz 750
--------------------
These lists were compiled from info from Gateway, MemTest, and 
Intel CPUID v3.1.20060901

I can't find any user adjustable memory settings in BIOS for either group.

There are about fifty systems in the two groups combined. Each group was ordered as a set with identical hardware.

I have found MemTest to be very useful in finding memory problems on other systems, and had no reason to doubt it's accuracy until now. Today was the first time I've ever used WMD.

I have three questions:

Why do these systems pass all tests within "Windows Memory Diagnostic" and fail under both "MemTest86+ v1.65" and "MemTest86 v3.2"?

What else should I try on hardware or settings?

Can I trust MemTest when it reports errors here?


Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

WMD is not as good as Memtest, as we always reccomend memtest here. is there any other probelms other then failing memtest?


----------



## 3rd5th7th8th (Dec 12, 2006)

Additional Info:

Symptoms are random and unrepeatable.

Boot failures succeeding after re-tries, system hanging after random uptime. Some PCs will boot only after removing one of the two memory sticks. This lead me to run MemTest86 where I first found evidence of memory problems. I don't suspect software problems, because problems also occur when booting to simple CD applications.

Some of the PCs work without any symptoms.

There was a similar problem with another group of PCs that I will call "Group 3". I don't know their configuration except they were shipped with "333" speed memory.

After several months, Gateway replaced the memory with "444" speed and the problem went away. (Other people handled that issue and I wasn't involved, so I don't know the details.)

I was able to get a Group 1 PC to run without errors by swapping in memory from a Group 3 system.

(Swapping Group 3 memory into Group 2 system didn't fix memory errors.)

I tried all six combinations of swapping memory between the three groups and only one worked.

All three groups are configured by software to automatically power off at night so there are no issues with extended uptime. Climates are normal so I don't suspect heat issues.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

must be the older ram. try getting new 444 ram for either group 1 or 3. just make sure that you keep the working ram from group 3. as for group 2, try some of the ram that you get (if you get any at all) in them first to see if that is the problem. if it is, just rebuy ram for group 2 also. 
before you buy them ram, run everest (http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html) on one computer from each group and post back with what it says about mainboard/ram.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

If any one of them show errors, you need to throw away the RAM (as long as you've made sure its not the slot).


----------



## 3rd5th7th8th (Dec 12, 2006)

Kalim said:


> If any one of them show errors, you need to throw away the RAM (as long as you've made sure its not the slot).


Gateway shipped me six cases of replacement RAM under warranty, but I'm still getting the same errors with the replacement RAM.

I'm thinking there may be some kind of timing issue, but I don't see any user adjustable settings in BIOS for RAM.

The machines have not been in service long enough to get dirty. They sit in compartments under the desk, mounted high so the top of the case is barely under the desktop, with lots of clearance to the floor.

Old RAM for Group 1 is labeled:
HYS64T32000HU-3.7-A
256MB 1Rx16 PC2-4200U-444-11-C1

New Ram for Group 1 is labeled:
HYMP532U64P6-C4 AA
256MB 1Rx16 PC2-4200U-444-11-12

Chips seem to be from different manufacturers.

--------------------

Old and New RAM for Group 2 is labeled:
HYS64T64000HU-3.7-A
512MB 1Rx8 PC2-4200U-444-11-A1

Chips are from same manufacturer, and date code shows four weeks difference in chip dates.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Then its seems as the RAM slots. If replacements have also shown faults, with a high quantity then I doubt anything else is the fault here. Make sure to have the right type of RAM with the right voltage as well. I mean, are you sure your Mobo is compatible with the RAM in question?

Do you have a spare computer or can you run Memtest on anyone elses computer just once?
You need a comparison benchmark. If it runs on those perfectly but yet gives errors on yours, there you have your RAM slots wasted, I'm afraid.

If you haven't played around with your timings they will be automatic by SPD. Thats fine. 
Do you have any other RAM sticks that you know work perfectly with this mobo usually that you can swap in and run Memtest86 on.. just to see if it* is* the slots?


----------



## 3rd5th7th8th (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is the Everest report on PC from Group1:

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer (edited-Group1)
Generator (edited)
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2006-12-14
Time 11:22


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name (edited-Group1)
User Name (edited)

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 540J, 3200 MHz (16 x 200)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Intel Grantsdale-G i915G
System Memory 512 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type Intel (02/15/05)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter RADEON X600 Series Secondary (128 MB)
Video Adapter RADEON X600 Series (128 MB)
3D Accelerator ATI Radeon X600 (RV380)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (656 50H 02965)

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive ST340014AS (40 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA)
Disk Drive IOMEGA ZIP 750
Optical Drive LITE-ON DVD SOHD-167T (16x/48x DVD-ROM)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 38162 MB (22561 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse Logitech USB WheelMouse

Network:
Network Adapter Marvell Yukon 88E8050 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller

Peripherals:
Printer (edited)
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-1]
USB Device Logitech USB WheelMouse

--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor Intel Corp.
Version SE91510J.15A.2300.2005.0215.1823
Release Date 02/15/2005
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
Supported Standards DMI, ACPI
Expansion Capabilities PCI, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Manufacturer Gateway
Product E4300
Version 4000983
Serial Number (edited)
Universal Unique ID (edited)
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer Intel Corporation
Product D915GUX
Version AAC85199-202
Serial Number BTUX516...(edited)

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties:
Manufacturer Gateway
Version WTN01A01
Serial Number  (edited)
Asset Tag NONE
Chassis Type Desktop Case
Boot-Up State Safe
Power Supply State Safe

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel(R) Corporation
Version Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
External Clock 200 MHz
Maximum Clock 3600 MHz
Current Clock 3200 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 3.0 V
Status Enabled

[ Caches / Unknown ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 16 KB
Installed Size 16 KB
Supported SRAM Type Asynchronous
Current SRAM Type Asynchronous
Error Correction Single-bit ECC
Socket Designation Unknown

[ Caches / Unknown ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Associativity Fully Associative
Maximum Size 1024 KB
Installed Size 1024 KB
Supported SRAM Type Asynchronous
Current SRAM Type Asynchronous
Error Correction Single-bit ECC
Socket Designation Unknown

[ Memory Devices / J6H1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 256 MB
Speed 533 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator J6H1
Bank Locator CHAN A DIMM 0
Manufacturer 0xC100000000000000
Serial Number 0x050B4824
Asset Tag Unknown
Part Number 0x36345433323030304855332E374120202020

[ Memory Devices / J6H2 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Device Locator J6H2
Bank Locator CHAN A DIMM 1
Manufacturer NO DIMM
Serial Number NO DIMM
Asset Tag NO DIMM
Part Number NO DIMM

[ Memory Devices / J6J1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 256 MB
Speed 533 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator J6J1
Bank Locator CHAN B DIMM 0
Manufacturer 0xC100000000000000
Serial Number 0x0604F226
Asset Tag Unknown
Part Number 0x36345433323030304855332E374120202020

[ Memory Devices / J6J2 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Device Locator J6J2
Bank Locator CHAN B DIMM 1
Manufacturer NO DIMM
Serial Number NO DIMM
Asset Tag NO DIMM
Part Number NO DIMM

[ System Slots / PCIE X16 SLOT ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCIE X16 SLOT
Type PCI-E x16
Usage Empty
Length Short

[ System Slots / PCIE X1 SLOT ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCIE X1 SLOT
Type PCI-E x1
Usage Empty
Length Short

[ System Slots / PCI SLOT 1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI SLOT 1
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI SLOT 2 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI SLOT 2
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI SLOT 3 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI SLOT 3
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ Port Connectors / PRIMARY ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator PRIMARY
Internal Connector Type On-Board IDE
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / SECONDARY ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator SECONDARY
Internal Connector Type On-Board IDE
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / ATX_PWR ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator ATX_PWR
External Connector Type None

[ On-Board Devices / Intel(R) Azalia Audio Device ]

On-Board Device Properties:
Description Intel(R) Azalia Audio Device
Type Sound


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 540J
CPU Alias Prescott
CPU Stepping E0
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F41h

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 3198.14 MHz (original: 3200 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 16.0x
CPU FSB 199.88 MHz (original: 200 MHz)
Memory Bus 266.51 MHz

CPU Cache:
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID SE91510J.15A.2300.2005.0215.1823
Motherboard Name Unknown

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Grantsdale-G i915G
Memory Timings 4-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

SPD Memory Modules:
DIMM1: Infineon 64T32000HU3.7A 256 MB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
DIMM3: Infineon 64T32000HU3.7A 256 MB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 02/15/05
Video BIOS Date 04/07/09
DMI BIOS Version SE91510J.15A.2300.2005.0215.1823

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter ATI Radeon X600 (RV380)
GPU Code Name RV380 (PCI Express x16 1002 / 3E50, Rev 00)
GPU Clock 398 MHz (original: 400 MHz)
Memory Clock 270 MHz (original: 275 MHz)


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Management Properties:
Current Power Source AC Line
Battery Status No Battery
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type SMSC EMC6D103 (SMBus 2Eh)

Temperatures:
Motherboard  39 °C (102 °F)
CPU 45 °C (113 °F)
Aux 38 °C (100 °F)
Seagate ST340014AS 40 °C (104 °F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 1261 RPM
System 627 RPM

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.28 V
+2.5 V 1.50 V
+3.3 V 3.32 V
+5 V 5.16 V
+12 V 12.25 V
Debug Info F B7 10 FF FF FF FF 9B 21
Debug Info T 2D 27 26 81
Debug Info V 73 6D C1 C6 C4


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 540J, 3200 MHz (16 x 200)
CPU Alias Prescott
CPU Stepping E0
Instruction Set x86, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Original Clock 3200 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 14x / 16x
Engineering Sample No
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Multi CPU:
CPU #0 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz, 3200 MHz
CPU #1 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz, 3200 MHz

CPU Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 / HTT Unit #1 0 %
CPU #1 / HTT Unit #2 0 %


--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID Properties:
CPUID Manufacturer GenuineIntel
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F41h
IA Brand ID 00h (Unknown)
Platform ID 13h (Socket 775)
IA CPU Serial Number Unknown
Microcode Update Revision 9
HTT / CMP Units 2 / 1

Instruction Set:
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T) Not Supported
Alternate Instruction Set Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Professional Not Supported
AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD Extended MMX Not Supported
Cyrix Extended MMX Not Supported
IA-64 Not Supported
IA MMX Supported
IA SSE Supported
IA SSE 2 Supported
IA SSE 3 Supported
CLFLUSH Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG16B Instruction Not Supported
Conditional Move Instruction Supported
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction Supported
RDTSCP Instruction Not Supported
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction Not Supported
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction Supported
VIA FEMMS Instruction Not Supported

Security Features:
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE) Not Supported
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB) Supported
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Not Supported
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine Not Supported
Processor Serial Number (PSN) Not Supported

Power Management Features:
Automatic Clock Control Supported
Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Supported, Enabled
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Not Supported
Frequency ID Control Not Supported
LongRun Not Supported
LongRun Table Interface Not Supported
PowerSaver 1.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 2.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 3.0 Not Supported
Processor Duty Cycle Control Supported
Software Thermal Control Not Supported
Temperature Sensing Diode Not Supported
Thermal Monitor 1 Supported
Thermal Monitor 2 Not Supported
Thermal Monitoring Not Supported
Thermal Trip Not Supported
Voltage ID Control Not Supported

CPUID Features:
36-bit Page Size Extension Supported
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug Store Supported
Debug Trace Store Supported
Debugging Extension Supported
Fast Save & Restore Supported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Supported, Enabled
L1 Context ID Supported
Local APIC On Chip Supported
Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Supported
Machine Check Exception (MCE) Supported
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Not Supported
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Supported
Model Specific Registers (MSR) Supported
Page Attribute Table (PAT) Supported
Page Global Extension Supported
Page Size Extension (PSE) Supported
Pending Break Event Supported
Physical Address Extension (PAE) Supported
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Not Supported
Self-Snoop Supported
Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Supported
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Not Supported
Virtual Mode Extension Supported

CPUID Registers (CPU #1):
CPUID 00000000 00000005-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 00000F41-00020800-0000441D-BFEBFBFF
CPUID 00000002 605B5001-00000000-00000000-007C7040
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000004 00004121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000
CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000000-00100000
CPUID 80000002 20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
CPUID 80000003 286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
CPUID 80000004 20342029-20555043-30322E33-007A4847
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-04006040-00000000
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000008 00002024-00000000-00000000-00000000

CPUID Registers (CPU #2 Virtual):
CPUID 00000000 00000005-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 00000F41-01020800-0000441D-BFEBFBFF
CPUID 00000002 605B5001-00000000-00000000-007C7040
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000004 00004121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000
CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000000-00100000
CPUID 80000002 20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
CPUID 80000003 286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
CPUID 80000004 20342029-20555043-30322E33-007A4847
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-04006040-00000000
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000008 00002024-00000000-00000000-00000000

MSR Registers:
MSR 00000017 0012-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000002A 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000002C 0000-0000-1012-0210
MSR 0000008B 0000-0009-0000-0000
MSR 00000198 0000-102B-0000-102B
MSR 00000199 0000-0000-0000-102B
MSR 0000019A 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019B 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019C 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 000001A0 0000-0000-2284-0089


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID SE91510J.15A.2300.2005.0215.1823
Motherboard Name Unknown

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel NetBurst
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 200 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 800 MHz
Bandwidth 6400 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type Dual DDR2 SDRAM
Bus Width 128-bit
Real Clock 267 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 533 MHz
Bandwidth 8533 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel Direct Media Interface


--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical Memory:
Total 509 MB
Used 320 MB
Free 189 MB
Utilization 63 %

Swap Space:
Total 1244 MB
Used 273 MB
Free 971 MB
Utilization 22 %

Virtual Memory:
Total 1754 MB
Used 593 MB
Free 1161 MB
Utilization 34 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE):
Supported by Operating System Yes
Supported by CPU Yes
Active Yes


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ DIMM1: Infineon 64T32000HU3.7A ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Infineon 64T32000HU3.7A
Serial Number 050B4824h 
Manufacture Date Week 20 / 2005
Module Size 256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM
Memory Speed DDR2-533 (266 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 266 MHz 5.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 266 MHz 4.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Not Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Infineon Technologies AG
Product Information http://www.infineon.com/cgi-bin/ifx/portal/ep/home.do?tabId=1

[ DIMM3: Infineon 64T32000HU3.7A ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Infineon 64T32000HU3.7A
Serial Number 0604F226h 
Manufacture Date Week 19 / 2005
Module Size 256 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM
Memory Speed DDR2-533 (266 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 266 MHz 5.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 266 MHz 4.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Not Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Infineon Technologies AG
Product Information http://www.infineon.com/cgi-bin/ifx/portal/ep/home.do?tabId=1


--------[ Chipset ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ North Bridge: Intel Grantsdale-G i915G ]

North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge Intel Grantsdale-G i915G
Revision / Stepping 04 / B1
Package Type 1210 Pin FC-BGA
Package Size 3.75 cm x 3.75 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V
In-Order Queue Depth 12

Memory Controller:
Type Dual Channel (128-bit)
Active Mode Dual Channel (128-bit)

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL) 4T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 4T
RAS Precharge (tRP) 4T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 12T

Error Correction:
ECC Not Supported
ChipKill ECC Not Supported
RAID Not Supported
ECC Scrubbing Not Supported

Memory Slots:
DRAM Slot #1 256 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #2 256 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)

Integrated Graphics Controller:
Graphics Controller Type Intel GMA 900
Graphics Controller Status Disabled

PCI Express Controller:
PCI-E x16 port #2 In Use @ x16 (ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) Video Adapter)

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm

[ South Bridge: Intel 82801FB ICH6 ]

South Bridge Properties:
South Bridge Intel 82801FB ICH6
Revision / Stepping D3 / B1
Package Type 609 Pin mBGA
Package Size 3.1 cm x 3.1 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V

PCI Express Controller:
PCI-E x1 port #1 Empty
PCI-E x1 port #2 In Use @ x1 (Marvell Yukon 88E8050 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller)
PCI-E x1 port #3 Empty
PCI-E x1 port #4 Empty

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type Intel
System BIOS Date 02/15/05
Video BIOS Date 04/07/09

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!


--------[ Memory Read ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(edited)
P4 540J 3200 MHz Unknown i915G Ext. Dual DDR2-533 5681 MB/s
(edited)


--------[ Memory Write ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(edited)
P4 540J 3200 MHz Unknown i915G Ext. Dual DDR2-533 2041 MB/s
(edited)

--------[ Memory Latency ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(edited)
P4 540J 3200 MHz Unknown i915G Ext. Dual DDR2-533 4-4-4-12 95.6 ns
(edited)

--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: Intel 82915G Memory Controller Hub [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 80 25 06 00 90 20 04 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 38 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 90 D1 FE 00 40 D1 FE 00 00 00 E0 00 80 D1 FE 
Offset 50: 00 00 02 00 03 00 00 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 30 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 10 11 11 11 11 33 33 00 00 00 00 00 20 1A 39 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5F F1 00 00 
Offset E0: 09 00 09 21 02 B3 9B 08 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: Intel 82915G PCI Express Root Port [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 81 25 07 00 10 00 04 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 20 20 00 20 
Offset 20: 20 28 20 28 00 20 F0 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 08 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 
Offset 80: 01 90 02 C8 00 00 00 00 0D 80 00 00 86 80 00 00 
Offset 90: 05 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 10 00 41 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 01 25 01 02 
Offset B0: 40 00 01 11 80 25 00 00 C0 01 48 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 04 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F00: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - PCI Express Port 1 [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 60 26 07 00 10 00 03 00 04 06 00 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 00 F0 00 00 20 
Offset 20: 40 28 40 28 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 E0 0F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 01 01 
Offset 50: 00 00 01 10 60 05 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 86 80 60 26 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F01: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - PCI Express Port 2 [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 62 26 07 00 10 00 03 00 04 06 00 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 03 00 10 10 00 00 
Offset 20: 10 28 10 28 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 02 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 E0 0F 00 00 00 00 11 00 11 2C 01 02 
Offset 50: 40 00 11 10 60 05 10 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 86 80 62 26 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F02: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - PCI Express Port 3 [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 64 26 07 00 10 00 03 00 04 06 00 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 04 00 F0 00 00 20 
Offset 20: 50 28 50 28 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 E0 0F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 01 03 
Offset 50: 00 00 01 10 60 05 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 86 80 64 26 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F03: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - PCI Express Port 4 [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 66 26 07 00 10 00 03 00 04 06 00 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 05 00 F0 00 00 20 
Offset 20: 60 28 60 28 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 04 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 E0 0F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 01 04 
Offset 50: 00 00 01 10 60 05 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 86 80 66 26 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F00: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 58 26 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 81 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 38 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F01: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 59 26 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 61 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 38 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F02: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 5A 26 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 41 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 38 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F03: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 5B 26 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 21 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 38 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F07: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 5C 26 06 00 90 02 03 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 30 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 38 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 
Offset 70: 00 00 C7 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 55 55 FF 00 20 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 80 00 09 88 8C 40 00 80 0F 03 00 86 17 00 00 

B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801FB I/O Controller Hub 6 (ICH6) [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 4E 24 07 00 10 00 D3 01 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 06 20 F0 00 80 22 
Offset 20: 00 28 00 28 F1 FF 01 00 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 0D 00 00 00 7B 10 38 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F00: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - LPC Bridge [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 40 26 07 00 00 02 03 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 38 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 04 00 00 80 00 00 00 01 05 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 8B 89 8B 8B D0 00 00 00 80 89 80 8A 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 0F 14 81 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 02 04 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 33 22 11 00 67 45 00 00 C0 C0 00 00 02 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 01 C0 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F01: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 6F 26 05 00 80 02 03 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: D9 30 00 00 ED 30 00 00 D1 30 00 00 E9 30 00 00 
Offset 20: B1 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 38 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 77 E3 00 00 0B 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F02: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Serial-ATA/150 IDE Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 51 26 05 00 B0 02 03 8F 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: C9 30 00 00 E5 30 00 00 C1 30 00 00 E1 30 00 00 
Offset 20: A1 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 38 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 08 80 00 80 00 00 00 00 01 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 00 02 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 1F 00 82 01 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F03: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - SMBus Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 6A 26 01 00 80 02 03 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 38 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D00 F00: ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) Video Adapter

Offset 00: 02 10 50 3E 07 00 10 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 20 01 20 00 00 00 00 21 28 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 62 14 40 06 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 30 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 62 14 40 06 
Offset 50: 01 58 02 06 00 00 00 00 10 80 01 00 60 02 2C 01 
Offset 60: 10 09 00 00 01 1D 00 00 40 00 01 11 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D00 F01: ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) - Secondary Video Adapter

Offset 00: 02 10 70 3E 07 00 10 00 00 00 80 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 20 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 62 14 41 06 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 58 02 06 00 00 00 00 10 00 01 00 40 02 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 01 1D 00 00 00 00 01 11 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B03 D00 F00: Marvell Yukon 88E8050 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller

Offset 00: AB 11 61 43 07 00 10 00 17 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 10 28 00 00 00 00 01 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 38 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 FE FF 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 F0 01 00 80 A0 01 01 50 02 FE 00 20 00 14 
Offset 50: 03 5C 00 80 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 05 E0 82 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 10 00 11 00 C0 0F 28 00 00 44 11 00 11 A4 03 00 
Offset F0: 48 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B06 D05 F00: AT&T/Lucent IEEE1394 FireWire Controller

Offset 00: C1 11 11 58 16 02 90 02 61 10 00 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 38 40 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 0C 18 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 7E 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 20 13 00 DC 28 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 20 13 00 DC 28 42 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-2580: Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR

Offset 100: 08 08 08 08 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 
Offset 110: E8 28 50 B9  22 E1 C2 03 FF 02 00 80 FF 01 FF 03 
Offset 120: 06 2A 00 40 00 05 00 E2 F0 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 130: C4 06 00 00 6D 06 1A 87 08 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 160: 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 55 A5 12 02 98 87 21 E0 
Offset 170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 180: 08 08 08 08 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 
Offset 190: E8 28 50 B9 22 E1 C2 03 FF 02 00 80 FF 01 FF 03 
Offset 1A0: 06 2A 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-2580: Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR

Offset 200: 02 02 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 01 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 210: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-2580: Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR

Offset C00: 32 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C10: 00 00 00 00 03 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C30: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CA0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CB0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CC0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CD0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 
Offset CE0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CF0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.h.T.........................IBMk.............. 761295520......
C000:0040 ??......F.......2004/07/09 19:50.....,[email protected]
C000:0080 ..113-AA21900-100-MI...(C) 1988-2003, ATI Technologies Inc. BK-A
C000:00C0 TI VER008.015.117.000. px3341GH.275 v611 .V380PCIEDGD1UN..OEM VE
C000:0100 R.000.000...X600Pro PN 113-T8964G1 Hyn/128MB 400E/275M CRT+DVI+V
C000:0140 O...l.....u.l.e .[............... [email protected]>........sx.nY.6.........
C000:0180 $TVS.................................,.............PCIR..P>....
C000:01C0 ....h.......ATI RV380.........`@..............................`@
C000:0200 .........................c...%........a..........3..............
C000:0240 ................................................................
C000:0280 ................................................................
C000:02C0 ..........L [email protected]
C000:0300 0.....4.....0.....4.....0.....4.....0.....4.....0.....4.....0...
C000:0340 [email protected] ....P`........X ......
C000:0380 ....| ..........X`[email protected]=..x.
C000:03C0 $...|........................................... ...........+...


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Monitor GWY0618: Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]
Motherboard DMIMOBO: Intel Corporation D915GUX
Motherboard DMISYS: Gateway E4300
Motherboard SE91510J.15A.2300.2005.0215.1823
Motherboard Unknown


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## 3rd5th7th8th (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is the Everest report on PC from Group2:

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer  (edited-Group2)
Generator (edited)
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2006-12-14
Time 12:19


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name (edited-Group2)
User Name (edited)

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 650, 3400 MHz (17 x 200)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Intel Lakeport-G i945G
System Memory 1024 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type Intel (08/31/05)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 6600 (256 MB)
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce 6600 PCI-E
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (95A 50H 01158)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive WDC WD800JD-22LSA0 (74 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive IOMEGA ZIP 750
Disk Drive LEXAR DIGITAL FILM USB Device (117 MB, USB)
Optical Drive LITE-ON COMBO SOHC-4836V
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 76316 MB (70273 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse Logitech USB WheelMouse

Network:
Network Adapter Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet

Peripherals:
Printer (edited)
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
USB Device Logitech USB WheelMouse
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device


--------[ DMI ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor Intel Corp.
Version PB94510J.15A.0173.2005.0831.1214
Release Date 08/31/2005
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
Supported Standards DMI, ACPI
Expansion Capabilities PCI, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Manufacturer Gateway
Product E-4500D
Version 54.10001.051
Serial Number (edited)
Universal Unique ID (edited)
Wake-Up Type Power Switch

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer Intel Corporation
Product D945GPB
Version AAD10016-304
Serial Number AZPB55...(edited)

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties:
Manufacturer Gateway
Version WTN01A01
Serial Number (edited)
Asset Tag NONE
Chassis Type Desktop Case
Boot-Up State Safe
Power Supply State Safe

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel(R) Corporation
Version Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz
External Clock 200 MHz
Maximum Clock 4000 MHz
Current Clock 3400 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 3.0 V
Status Enabled

[ Caches / Unknown ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 16 KB
Installed Size 16 KB
Supported SRAM Type Asynchronous
Current SRAM Type Asynchronous
Error Correction Single-bit ECC
Socket Designation Unknown

[ Caches / Unknown ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Write-Back
Maximum Size 2048 KB
Installed Size 2048 KB
Supported SRAM Type Asynchronous
Current SRAM Type Asynchronous
Error Correction Single-bit ECC
Socket Designation Unknown

[ Memory Devices / J6H1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Speed 533 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator J6H1
Bank Locator CHAN A DIMM 0
Manufacturer 0xC100000000000000
Serial Number 0x03083E14
Asset Tag Unknown
Part Number 0x36345436343030304855332E374120202020

[ Memory Devices / J6H2 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Device Locator J6H2
Bank Locator CHAN A DIMM 1
Manufacturer NO DIMM
Serial Number NO DIMM
Asset Tag NO DIMM
Part Number NO DIMM

[ Memory Devices / J6J1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Speed 533 MHz
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator J6J1
Bank Locator CHAN B DIMM 0
Manufacturer 0xC100000000000000
Serial Number 0x03083F15
Asset Tag Unknown
Part Number 0x36345436343030304855332E374120202020

[ Memory Devices / J6J2 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Device Locator J6J2
Bank Locator CHAN B DIMM 1
Manufacturer NO DIMM
Serial Number NO DIMM
Asset Tag NO DIMM
Part Number NO DIMM

[ System Slots / PCIE X16 SLOT ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCIE X16 SLOT
Type PCI-E x1
Usage In Use
Length Short

[ System Slots / PCIE X1 SLOT 1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCIE X1 SLOT 1
Type  PCI-E x1
Usage Empty
Length Short

[ System Slots / PCI SLOT 1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI SLOT 1
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ System Slots / PCI SLOT 2 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI SLOT 2
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Long

[ Port Connectors / PRIMARY ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator PRIMARY
Internal Connector Type On-Board IDE
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / SECONDARY ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator SECONDARY
Internal Connector Type On-Board IDE
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / ATX_PWR ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator ATX_PWR
External Connector Type None

[ On-Board Devices / Intel(R) Azalia Audio Device ]

On-Board Device Properties:
Description Intel(R) Azalia Audio Device
Type Video


--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 650
CPU Alias Prescott-2M
CPU Stepping N0
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F43h

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 3402.10 MHz (original: 3400 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 17.0x
CPU FSB 200.12 MHz (original: 200 MHz)
Memory Bus 266.83 MHz

CPU Cache:
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 2 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID PB94510J.15A.0173.2005.0831.1214
Motherboard Name Unknown

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Lakeport-G i945G
Memory Timings 4-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

SPD Memory Modules:
DIMM1: Infineon 64T64000HU3.7A 512 MB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
DIMM3: Infineon 64T64000HU3.7A 512 MB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 08/31/05
Video BIOS Date 07/19/05
DMI BIOS Version PB94510J.15A.0173.2005.0831.1214

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter nVIDIA GeForce 6600 PCI-E
GPU Code Name NV43 (PCI Express x16 10DE / 0141, Rev A2)
GPU Clock 301 MHz
Memory Clock 250 MHz


--------[ Power Management ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Power Management Properties:
Current Power Source AC Line
Battery Status No Battery
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown


--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type SMSC EMC6D103 (SMBus 2Eh)

Temperatures:
Motherboard 33 °C (91 °F)
CPU 56 °C (133 °F)
Aux 52 °C (126 °F)
WDC WD800JD-22LSA0 39 °C (102 °F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 961 RPM
Power Supply 945 RPM

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.31 V
+2.5 V 1.55 V
+3.3 V 3.35 V
+5 V 5.29 V
+12 V 12.19 V
Debug Info F 04 16 FF FF 4E 16 FF FF
Debug Info T 38 21 34 81
Debug Info V 77 70 C3 CA C2


--------[ CPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 650, 3400 MHz (17 x 200)
CPU Alias Prescott-2M
CPU Stepping N0
Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Original Clock 3400 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 14x / 17x
Engineering Sample No
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 2 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Multi CPU:
Motherboard ID 
CPU #0 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz, 3399 MHz
CPU #1 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz, 3399 MHz

CPU Physical Info:
Package Type 775 Contact LGA
Package Size 3.75 cm x 3.75 cm
Transistors 169 million
Process Technology 7M, 90 nm, CMOS, Cu, Low-K Inter-Layer, High-K Gate, Strained Si
Die Size 135 mm2
Core Voltage 1.3 V
I/O Voltage 1.3 V
Typical Power 84 - 115 W (depending on clock speed)
Maximum Power 101 - 155 W (depending on clock speed)

CPU Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 / HTT Unit #1 0 %
CPU #1 / HTT Unit #2  0 %


--------[ CPUID ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID Properties:
CPUID Manufacturer GenuineIntel
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F43h
IA Brand ID 00h (Unknown)
Platform ID 13h (Socket 775)
IA CPU Serial Number Unknown
Microcode Update Revision 5
HTT / CMP Units 2 / 1

Instruction Set:
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T) Supported
Alternate Instruction Set Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Professional Not Supported
AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD Extended MMX Not Supported
Cyrix Extended MMX Not Supported
IA-64 Not Supported
IA MMX Supported
IA SSE Supported
IA SSE 2 Supported
IA SSE 3 Supported
CLFLUSH Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG16B Instruction Supported
Conditional Move Instruction Supported
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction Supported
RDTSCP Instruction Not Supported
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction Not Supported
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction Supported
VIA FEMMS Instruction Not Supported

Security Features:
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE) Not Supported
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB) Supported
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Not Supported
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine Not Supported
Processor Serial Number (PSN) Not Supported

Power Management Features:
Automatic Clock Control Supported
Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Supported, Enabled
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Supported, Enabled
Frequency ID Control Not Supported
LongRun Not Supported
LongRun Table Interface Not Supported
PowerSaver 1.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 2.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 3.0 Not Supported
Processor Duty Cycle Control Supported
Software Thermal Control Not Supported
Temperature Sensing Diode Not Supported
Thermal Monitor 1 Supported
Thermal Monitor 2 Not Supported
Thermal Monitoring Not Supported
Thermal Trip Not Supported
Voltage ID Control Not Supported

CPUID Features:
36-bit Page Size Extension Supported
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug Store Supported
Debug Trace Store Supported
Debugging Extension Supported
Fast Save & Restore Supported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Supported, Enabled
L1 Context ID Supported
Local APIC On Chip Supported
Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Supported
Machine Check Exception (MCE) Supported
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Not Supported
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Supported
Model Specific Registers (MSR) Supported
Page Attribute Table (PAT) Supported
Page Global Extension Supported
Page Size Extension (PSE) Supported
Pending Break Event Supported
Physical Address Extension (PAE) Supported
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Not Supported
Self-Snoop Supported
Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Supported
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Not Supported
Virtual Mode Extension Supported

CPUID Registers (CPU #1):
CPUID 00000000 00000005-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 00000F43-00020800-0000649D-BFEBFBFF
CPUID 00000002 605B5001-00000000-00000000-007D7040
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000004 00004121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000
CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000000-20100000
CPUID 80000002 20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
CPUID 80000003 286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
CPUID 80000004 20342029-20555043-30342E33-007A4847
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-08006040-00000000
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000008 00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000

CPUID Registers (CPU #2 Virtual):
CPUID 00000000 00000005-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 00000F43-01020800-0000649D-BFEBFBFF
CPUID 00000002 605B5001-00000000-00000000-007D7040
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000004 00004121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000
CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000000-20100000
CPUID 80000002 20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
CPUID 80000003 286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
CPUID 80000004 20342029-20555043-30342E33-007A4847
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-08006040-00000000
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000008 00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000

MSR Registers:
MSR 00000017 0012-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000002A 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000002C 0000-0000-1112-0311
MSR 0000008B 0000-0005-0000-0000
MSR 00000198 0000-112C-0000-112C
MSR 00000199 0000-0000-0000-112C
MSR 0000019A 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019B 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019C 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 000001A0 0000-0000-22A5-0089


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID PB94510J.15A.0173.2005.0831.1214
Motherboard Name Unknown

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel NetBurst
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 200 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 800 MHz
Bandwidth 6400 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type Dual DDR2 SDRAM
Bus Width 128-bit
Real Clock 267 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 533 MHz
Bandwidth 8533 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel Direct Media Interface


--------[ Memory ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Physical Memory:
Total 1021 MB
Used 302 MB
Free 719 MB
Utilization 30 %

Swap Space:
Total 2458 MB
Used 204 MB
Free 2254 MB
Utilization 8 %

Virtual Memory:
Total 3480 MB
Used 506 MB
Free 2973 MB
Utilization 15 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE):
Supported by Operating System  Yes
Supported by CPU Yes
Active Yes


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ DIMM1: Infineon 64T64000HU3.7A ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Infineon 64T64000HU3.7A
Serial Number 03083E14h 
Module Size 512 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM
Memory Speed DDR2-533 (266 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 266 MHz 5.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 266 MHz 4.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Not Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Infineon Technologies AG
Product Information http://www.infineon.com/cgi-bin/ifx/portal/ep/home.do?tabId=1

[ DIMM3: Infineon 64T64000HU3.7A ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Infineon 64T64000HU3.7A
Serial Number 03083F15h 
Module Size 512 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM
Memory Speed DDR2-533 (266 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 266 MHz 5.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 266 MHz 4.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Not Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Infineon Technologies AG
Product Information http://www.infineon.com/cgi-bin/ifx/portal/ep/home.do?tabId=1


--------[ Chipset ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ North Bridge: Intel Lakeport-G i945G ]

North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge Intel Lakeport-G i945G
Revision / Stepping 02 / A2
Package Type 1202 Pin FC-BGA
Package Size 3.4 cm x 3.4 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V
In-Order Queue Depth 12

Memory Controller:
Type Dual Channel (128-bit)
Active Mode Dual Channel (128-bit)

Memory Timings:
CAS Latency (CL) 4T
RAS To CAS Delay (tRCD) 4T
RAS Precharge (tRP) 4T
RAS Active Time (tRAS) 12T

Error Correction:
ECC Not Supported
ChipKill ECC Not Supported
RAID Not Supported
ECC Scrubbing Not Supported

Memory Slots:
DRAM Slot #1 512 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)
DRAM Slot #2 512 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)

Integrated Graphics Controller:
Graphics Controller Type Intel GMA 950
Graphics Controller Status Disabled

PCI Express Controller:
PCI-E x16 port #2 In Use @ x16 (nVIDIA GeForce 6600 PCI-E Video Adapter)

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm

[ South Bridge: Intel 82801GB ICH7 ]

South Bridge Properties:
South Bridge Intel 82801GB ICH7
Revision / Stepping E1 / A1
Package Type 652 Pin mBGA
Package Size 3.1 cm x 3.1 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V

High Definition Audio:
Audio Controller Type Intel 82801GB(M) ICH7
Codec Name Unknown
Codec ID FFFFFFFFh
Codec Revision FFFFFFFFh

PCI Express Controller:
PCI-E x1 port #1 In Use @ x1 (Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet [NoDB])
PCI-E x1 port #3 Empty
PCI-E x1 port #4 Empty

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm


--------[ BIOS ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type Intel
System BIOS Date 08/31/05
Video BIOS Date 07/19/05

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!


--------[ Memory Read ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(edited)
P4 650 3400 MHz Unknown i945G Ext. Dual DDR2-533 5473 MB/s
(edited)


--------[ Memory Write ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(edited)
P4 650 3400 MHz Unknown i945G Ext. Dual DDR2-533 1833 MB/s
(edited)


--------[ Memory Latency ]----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(edited)
P4 650 3400 MHz Unknown i945G Ext. Dual DDR2-533 4-4-4-12 96.0 ns
(edited)


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: Intel 82945G Memory Controller Hub [A-2]

Offset 00: 86 80 70 27 06 00 90 20 02 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 48 50 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 90 D1 FE 01 40 D1 FE 03 00 00 F0 01 80 D1 FE 
Offset 50: 00 00 02 00 03 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 30 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 10 11 11 11 11 33 33 00 FF 03 00 00 40 1A 39 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 91 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 09 00 09 51 02 A1 9B 88 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 02 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: Intel 82945G PCI Express Root Port [A-2]

Offset 00: 86 80 71 27 07 00 10 00 02 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 F0 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 50 F0 54 01 40 F1 4F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 08 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 
Offset 80: 01 90 02 C8 00 00 00 00 0D 80 00 00 86 80 00 00 
Offset 90: 05 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 10 00 41 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 25 01 02 
Offset B0: 40 00 01 11 80 25 00 00 C0 01 48 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 02 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1B F00: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 D8 27 06 00 10 00 01 00 03 04 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 10 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 48 50 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 60 42 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 05 70 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 10 00 91 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 10 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F00: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 1 [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 D0 27 07 00 10 00 01 00 04 06 00 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 00 F0 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 55 00 55 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 C0 0F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 11 01 
Offset 50: 00 00 11 30 60 05 08 00 00 00 48 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 C7 00 06 07 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F02: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 3 [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 D4 27 07 00 10 00 01 00 04 06 00 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 03 00 F0 00 00 20 
Offset 20: 20 55 20 55 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 C0 0F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 11 03 
Offset 50: 00 00 01 10 60 05 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 C7 00 06 07 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F03: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - PCI Express Root Port 4 [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 D6 27 07 00 10 00 01 00 04 06 00 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 04 00 F0 00 00 20 
Offset 20: 30 55 30 55 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 04 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 C0 0F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 11 04 
Offset 50: 00 00 01 10 60 05 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 C7 00 06 07 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F00: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C8 27 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 81 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 48 50 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F01: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C9 27 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 61 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 48 50 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F02: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 CA 27 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 41 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 48 50 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F03: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 CB 27 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 21 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 48 50 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 27 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F07: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 CC 27 06 00 90 02 01 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 40 10 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 48 50 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 00 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 
Offset 70: 00 00 C7 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 20 00 00 88 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 DB B6 6D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 80 00 09 88 85 40 00 86 0F 01 00 06 17 02 20 

B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801GB I/O Controller Hub 7 (ICH7) [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 4E 24 07 00 10 00 E1 01 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 05 20 F0 00 80 22 
Offset 20: F0 FF 00 00 F1 FF 01 00 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 
Offset 50: 0D 00 00 00 7B 10 48 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F00: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - LPC Bridge [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 B8 27 07 00 10 02 01 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 48 50 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 04 00 00 80 00 00 00 01 05 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 8B 80 8B 8B D0 00 00 00 80 80 89 8A 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 0F 14 81 06 7C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 02 00 00 31 00 00 00 13 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 33 22 11 00 67 45 00 00 C0 C0 00 00 02 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 09 00 0C 10 A8 00 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 01 C0 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F01: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 DF 27 05 00 80 02 01 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: D9 10 00 00 ED 10 00 00 D1 10 00 00 E9 10 00 00 
Offset 20: B1 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 48 50 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 77 E3 00 00 0B 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F02: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SATA Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 C0 27 05 00 B0 02 01 8F 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: C9 10 00 00 E5 10 00 00 C1 10 00 00 E1 10 00 00 
Offset 20: A1 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 48 50 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 08 80 00 80 00 00 00 00 01 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 00 02 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 1F 00 80 01 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F03: Intel 82801GB ICH7 - SMBus Controller [A-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 DA 27 01 00 80 02 01 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 48 50 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 01 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D00 F00: nVIDIA GeForce 6600 PCI-E Video Adapter

Offset 00: DE 10 41 01 07 00 10 00 A2 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 50 0C 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 54 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 10 02 3A 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 7B 10 02 3A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 CE D6 23 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 68 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 78 80 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 01 00 C0 04 2C 01 
Offset 80: 10 28 00 00 01 2D 01 00 48 00 01 11 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 08 40 C1 01 04 40 C1 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B02 D00 F00: Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet [NoDB]

Offset 00: E4 14 00 16 06 00 10 00 01 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 00 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 7B 10 48 50 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 50 02 C0 00 20 00 64 
Offset 50: 03 58 80 00 11 7C 94 14 05 D0 86 00 08 40 40 10 
Offset 60: 6B 10 00 00 C0 02 00 00 98 02 01 60 00 00 1B 76 
Offset 70: 92 10 00 00 40 00 00 00 2C 00 00 00 08 02 00 00 
Offset 80: 7B 10 48 50 00 00 00 00 34 00 13 04 82 00 08 04 
Offset 90: 49 B8 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 CF 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AE 01 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 10 00 01 00 A2 0F 28 00 00 50 10 00 11 6C 03 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-2770: Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR

Offset 100: 10 10 10 10 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 
Offset 110: E8 28 50 B9 22 71 60 02 5F 02 00 80 FF 01 FF 03 
Offset 120: 06 0A 00 40 00 05 00 E2 F0 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 130: C4 06 00 00 6D 06 1A 87 08 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 160: 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 49 62 33 98 87 21 E0 
Offset 170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 180: 10 10 10 10 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 
Offset 190: E8 28 50 B9 22 71 60 03 5F 02 00 80 FF 01 FF 03 
Offset 1A0: 06 0A 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-2770: Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR

Offset 200: 02 02 0F 00 00 00 00 00 02 04 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 210: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI-8086-2770: Intel i910/915/925/945/955/E7221/E7230 MMR

Offset C00: 22 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C10: 00 00 00 00 03 02 80 00 0B 0E 07 07 00 00 23 32 
Offset C20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CA0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CB0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CC0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CD0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 
Offset CE0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset CF0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.x.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ......W...IBM VGA Compatible........07/19/05
C000:0040 ....................{..:[email protected]/|[email protected]...."..B......PMIDl.o.......
C000:0080 .....3~.!...............`...................14..%...{..:[email protected]
C000:00C0 14..%...{..:[email protected]......J!....................................
C000:0100 ....PCIR..A.........x.......GeForce 6600 BIOS...BUILD)..........
C000:0140 .............................................Version 5.43.02.73.
C000:0180 11 ....Copyright (C) 1996-2004 NVIDIA Corp......................
C000:01C0 ...................................nv43 Board - p229h4 ........
C000:0200 ......Chip Rev ...........BIT......G2.....B.....C.....D.....I.
C000:0240 ....L.....t.....M.....N.....P.....S.....T.....U.....V.....c.....
C000:0280 i.$.......s.C.........00/00/00..........*]./.]....f^x^.^.^.^.^x^
C000:02C0 0.................F.,_........7...........B......Pm....(q/../#..
C000:0300 #......]..5.5..s.C..`.P....CY^06/03/05..............1.....#.....
C000:0340 E...E.c.I...........Z.......>.......E...j...Z...H.........a.....
C000:0380 .Ye.H.B.B.B.......B.n.4...q.B.B.t.......x.4...T.f`...f^.........
C000:03C0 .......u..fa....f`3....fa....C.>....4.......u.........8...t.....


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Monitor GWY0618: Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]
Motherboard DMIMOBO: Intel Corporation D945GPB
Motherboard DMISYS: Gateway E-4500D
Motherboard PB94510J.15A.0173.2005.0831.1214
Motherboard Unknown
PCI/AGP 14E4-1600: Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## 3rd5th7th8th (Dec 12, 2006)

I've run out of time. I must return the memory today or else be billed for it. I'm just going to ship the new memory back. Not worth the effort to change it out in Fifty+ PCs since the new memory gives same errors as the old memory.

I tried the new memory in some other PC's within the same group and other groups with no improvement in results.

--------------------

Out of curiousity, I ran MemTest86+ on a fourth group that had not received any complaints of problems, and they all lock up at the beginning of Test #3. Running the tests manually also causes lockup on some units, on some tests from Test #4 thru Test #8. Some of the units from Group 4 will run Tests 4 thru 9 without errors. (Windows Memory Diagnostic passed all 11 tests on all twenty PCs within this group.)

The older fourth group is being phased out with new replacements so I'm not going to spend any time with diagnostics there. I didn't look inside, but I think the're Rambus. I need to keep them intact for their next life with another owner, so I can't pull their memory.

--------------------

Thanks for your help.


----------

